# Hey



## motty (5. Juni 2006)

Ich muss ne arbeit zu Öffentlichkeit machen, wollte euch mal fragen was euch dazu so einfällt:

Also so en kleines Brainstorm werft einfach irgendwelche worte ein die euch dazu einfallen!

Das wuerde mir schon weiterhelfen ;O Achja ich liebe euch alle hier ;P


----------



## donphilippe3000 (5. Juni 2006)

Wie darf ich das verstehen? Du musst ne Arbeit zur Öffentlichkeit machen? Sitz ich auf der Leitung? Vielleicht kannst Du mich aufklären... thx


----------



## Maik (5. Juni 2006)

Ein aussagekräftigerer Thementitel, als das _Hey_, wäre auch nicht verkehrt (siehe Netiquette Nr.14).


----------

